# To go or not to go



## Organgrinder (Oct 1, 2012)

I first of all confess that I am nervous about what I"m going to do this week. I am going to my pastor do discuss my interest in going to the OPC. I posted the "How do I stay Refomred?" thread a while back. Things have changed since that posting.

Typically in my current SBC when someone leaves they just disappear. I don't want to do it that way because I am the church organist. It is my intent to resign althought it is a volunteer position. 

I will expressing my concerns about the way my church is headed in contemporary and casual worship. I will also discuss our thelolgical and doctinal differences. He already knows that I am a Calvinist. 

We wish to make our departure a peaceful one. I don't want to burn my bridges behind me should this endeavor fail. We haven't tried to prosylitize anyone and we won't say anything negative about the church.

Is there anything more I should say? How about some suggestions on what not to do?

Please be in prayer for us.

Thanks


----------



## rbcbob (Oct 1, 2012)

Be gracious and leave in their memory the conduct of a godly, serious Christian. It could be used of the Lord later, even much later.


----------



## Gforce9 (Oct 1, 2012)

Mark,
A few things come to mind as a man in a boat sort of like yours:

1- I don't think it would be proper to move on without first submitting the situation to the leadership, which it sounds like, you wish to do. I realize the SBC ecclesiology limits submitting to an elder board in many cases. I think bringing up your concerns with humility and gentleness is the way to go. Leaving may be the best choice, but I think they (or he if it is a senior pastor led church) deserves to hear you and have the chance to respond first. It may turn ugly, but let it not be because of you.

2- It's unnecessary and possibly harmful to bring up where you wish to go (OPC). That could add fuel that a fire like this doesn't need. You can state your particular convictions, but maybe one of those terrible, Calvinistic OPC pastors didn't say hi to him when he was young boy.........


----------



## Jack K (Oct 1, 2012)

Be clear about why you're going elsewhere. Is it theological conviction or is it a matter of personal style? Your comment about contemporary music makes me think the leadership of your current church will just chalk you up as another of those people who switches churches in order to find something that better fits their personal musical taste. Being the organist only reinforces that. If it's something deeper than that, you might want to find a way to make that clear or not even mention the worship style at all. Or if it _is_ just a matter of personal musical taste (sounds like it isn't), you need to reconsider.


----------

